# Tomatoes



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

For the last 2 weeks I have come home from work it seems to only happen on Wednesday,something is eating my tomatoes,pulling them off the vine the green one and eating a few bites and even the red ones ,so I left them there and when I got up the next morning all three of the tomatoes are gone.i really don't think ti's a rat or squirrel,i have a live trap out in the garden with the tomatoes in it but no luck.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Happens to me once in a while, it's squirrels here, usually dogs chase them away.

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

we were having some problems with something getting into the garden so we set up a game camera and come to find out in the middle of Houston there were 3 coyotes playing tag in the garden!


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

Southern Dreams said:


> we were having some problems with something getting into the garden so we set up a game camera and come to find out in the middle of Houston there were 3 coyotes playing tag in the garden!


 I found out it's the dumd /'! dog I think i'm gonna take a ripe one and cut a hole out in it and stuff a pepper in it.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

I think I have squirrels eating mine to. Little bastards. I feed them corn in the winter so I guess they think itâ€™s a buffet around here. The dogs get into them as well; one come in the other night with her mouth full of a whole beefsteak. Today the little dog was eating strawberries off the plant.... 

Btw I bought tomato plants at H-E-B this year and they suck. Last time i do that; back to burpee for the fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine have about had it, stink bugs and the heat are doing them on.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I've noticed a couple of green ones have been partially eaten by something. Considering the way my garden is fenced it had to be a squirrel nothing else could get in there.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

I have had rats in my garden hard to get rid of


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Squirrels (tree rats) are getting mine.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been really lucky and never had a problem with the tomatoes. Birds have hit everything but my tomatoes until now. The mocking birds and cardinals decided friday to poke holes in all my tomatoes. I put up bird netting like I did for the berries this morning. Problem solved but a hassle to pick the tomatoes. Don't have problems with the squirrels anymore since I feed the buzzards a couple times a week. I save the rib cage and a couple heads when I go fishing. The squirrels really hate the buzzards. There are a couple buzzards that land near by and watch me when I am in the backyard. Hadn't decided if they want more fish or waiting on me.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm getting a new pellet rifle to take care of the squirrels then I will be feeding the buzzards too. I can put up with them eating the chickens food but when it comes to mine, not going to happen.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

get a live trap an tie a small part of a ear of corn on to the trap trigger then you don't have to be there .. relocate OR ???


Lunkerman said:


> I'm getting a new pellet rifle to take care of the squirrels then I will be feeding the buzzards too. I can put up with them eating the chickens food but when it comes to mine, not going to happen.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm gonna put a bird net up this weekend if I don't go to home depot on my lunch hour and see if that don/t help.I watermelons starting and I think the stupid dog will eat them,so next year a 4ft tall fence.


----------

